# New REVO Advert - Recognise The Car Anyone?!



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sorry guys, had to take this away..... Dean said... and you dont want to upset Dean.... hes scary!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm sure Wak will be delighted when he sees his customer's car advertising a competitor's product... :wink:

Who put the ad. together?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Show off :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Its actually Dean who owns the royalties to my pictures so he can sell to who he likes....

Wak knows I love him lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Its actually Dean who owns the royalties to my pictures so he can sell to who he likes....
> 
> Wak knows I love him lol


Yeah but you should be charging model repeat fees to Dean... :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I took the liberty of asking and I got told where to go....

I'll get m'i coat!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Revo may have just taken it anyway from somewhere, they did with their original code which they nicked from APR. 
There was a court case about it.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Well Dean sent it to me himself so im doubtful


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Could be the start of something new...

NEXT YEARS POSTER


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Could be the start of something new...
> 
> NEXT YEARS POSTER


HA HA Bloody HA!!

At least give me Iceland! Lidl.... IMO they're a bit "Do as you likey"


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Does Dean actually know about the usage ????


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, Dean e mailed it to me....


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam you Penis, you weren't meant to post that!!! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

You never said!!!


----------

